

WhatsApp alternative Hoccer secures € 50 million from Dirk Ströer - EU-Startups2014
http://www.eu-startups.com/2014/03/whatsapp-alternative-hoccer-secures-e50-million-from-dirk-stroer/

======
Nux
3 problems with it:

\- how the heck do you pronounce this?

\- where's the source, Luke?

\- where's the app for feature-phones?

------
Ohph5Uish2DeiF9
here they explain their security concept: [http://hoccer.com/hoccer-xo-
privacy-security-statement/](http://hoccer.com/hoccer-xo-privacy-security-
statement/)

open sourcing the client and / or server code should be a long-term goal if
you want to compete against other open source messenger apps which claim to be
secure.

